# Union Carpenters in MI



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Just wanted to see how many of you guys are union carpenters. I'm moving to the other side of the state and need to secure some work, I'm still in college and the carpenters union has a pretty good training program and decent pay. I'm just trying to see what experiences you guys have with union jobs. I've been on my own for about 2 years now running my own jobs and have done pretty well. The only reason for the change and considering working for a union contractor is because I have a baby on the way and need to keep money coming in.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Edited.


----------



## Troutstreamguy (Oct 14, 2007)

What side of the state. I'm from GR


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I live in Kalamazoo right now, But i'm moving to the east side, to the detroit area.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Apr 2, 2008)

where ya moving to? im located just south of Detroit.
although im not or ever will be union, you'll be needing to hook up with carpenters union#1234. good luck


----------



## parkway2328 (Jul 4, 2006)

In NYC they are putting money in your pocket and a gun to your head. How can you say no?


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm moving to Romulus. About 15 mins west of detroit. I worked in that area a few years ago for a millwork company but they had me driving 1-2 hrs a day to jobsites and getting up at 4am and getting home at 7pm for $10/hr was seriously not even close to being worth it for me.


----------



## Excalibur-const (Apr 11, 2008)

*$10 an hr*

How experienced are you ? I know you guys are back East and all and wages are less , but I dont think I could even get a border brother hanging out in front of Home Depot for that money ( no offence to Latin descent individuals ) I personally wont drive any further than an hour unless it's for a couple day job without some gas money and maybe a leave a litlte early to make up for my time driving so far. I find it funny that all the Companies that make pretty descent money just want to make more and dont give a crap about the small employee that has a family and bills to pay as well. The rich get richer and the middle class stay struggling . Carpenters out here are about the lowest paid on union scale except for laborers , I mean Painters get paid more than we do , I can paint in my sleep for god sake . I'm thinking of getting out of the union cause they suck and getting into the Heat and frost Insulators union , Journeyman wage is $44.00 an hr and my buddy gets another $2 for forman pay and he puts in $7 an hr for his IRA and his employer matches that , so thats $14 an hr for his retirement ,sounds like I'll be struggling forever with the carpenters Union. Good Luck Man!


WilsonRMDL said:


> I'm moving to Romulus. About 15 mins west of detroit. I worked in that area a few years ago for a millwork company but they had me driving 1-2 hrs a day to jobsites and getting up at 4am and getting home at 7pm for $10/hr was seriously not even close to being worth it for me.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea I worked there for about 2 months and landed a press box remodel so I told them I couldnt afford to pay to go to work anymore. I had 3 years experience as a cabinetmaker and was working as an installer for the company i was talking about. The worst part is this kid that was working with us was the same age as me (18 at the time), was dating the owners niece, and was getting the same wages as me. Oh yea, his toolbelt included a rubber mallet, some screwdrivers, and a chisel. No drill or levels or any relevant cabinet installing tools. I dont mind people coming to work with nothing and buying tools over time, but he just used everyones stuff and got paid the same as me. No good in my book


----------

